# Win 8.1 Pro Keeps Looping to Recovery Screen



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

My computer has been working fine without issue until late last night.

I turned it on and went to get a drink and noticed that the computer had shut off.

Surprised, I returned to turn it back on and then I saw the motherboard logo and immediately a blue screen that said, "Recovery, Your Computer Needs to be Repaired." and along with that, an error code of: 0xc000000e.

I searched for hours last night for a solution but nothing has worked so far.

I used this guide: http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/2013/12.../#.Uyfvp17SaA8

and was able to see "Windows Boot Manager" in the UEFI (BIOS), but when I restarted, it again went back to "Microsoft Windows" and gives the same error!

I also went into the "Volume 3" where the FAT32 100MB is located and tried to rebuild the BCD there. I got the "Operation Successfully Completed" message showing one Windows Installation. Now, the UEFI/BIOS shows "Windows Boot Manager" correctly but STILL SHOWS THE SAME error - and won't boot! :banghead:

Really need help with this - I can't figure out why this happened but more importantly, how to fix this so that I can use my computer again! :angry:


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## hadolfow (Feb 28, 2010)

I got recently a similar issue: System falls into a "repair" loop because Error Stop 0XC000021A ("System files corrupted" or "Bad sectors in hard drive" or "Incompatibility with third party software"). And yes, Chkdsk found damages into system file structure. But, although I tried everything to repair Windows-8.1 installation I had not O.S. back. So, I ran a complete Gwscan session to the HDD to repair its surface errors. I also made a repair session with HDD-Regenerator (both tools, Gwscan and HDD-Regenerator played from the Hiren-BootCD version 10.6), and finally I made a fresh installation of Win8.1... HDD-SMART tool (CrystalDiskInfo) is telling me that this 1 TB Toshiba 2.5 HDD have a good health and now the 8.1 is running smooth.
I really do not know exactly what occurred to the former Windows 8.1 installation because simply I never got its boot after that "repairing" loop: nor normal start, nor Safe Mode, nor shift-f8, nor installationDVD, nor installationUSB. 
So, be sure your HDD and RAM have not physical troubles and go to fresh installation. Avoid headaches.
Then You can investigate what the hell was going on, just as I am doing it right now.

Regards.


----------

